# Looking for an engineering file 400mm long



## nev (22 Jan 2019)

We have one, it's about 20 years old and I may as well be using a broom handle so we need a new one. 
(Minimum of) 400mm (16") file length (without the tang) square, turnip or 2nd cut, and somewhere between 15 and 18mm width.
I think files of this size are forged by mythical beasts on a full moon, on a leap year and on a unicorns 21st birthday only judging by the difficulty I am having trying to locate one.
I have found only one supplier (Cromwell). They have them in stock but can't sell me one because I don't have an account. I could buy it from their website if it was listed but its not so I can't. No they can't list it because their computers don't recognise the part number. They can however send it to my local branch for me to collect, but that's a 200 mile round trip.
So does anyone know of any shops that don't appear on google(I've looked) that can take an order over the phone, payment via card, and deliver within a few days to South Wales a 400mm square file?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (22 Jan 2019)

16 inchers seem to be as rare as hen's teeth these days, maybe because everybody uses angle-grinders instead. The pillock who invented electrons has a lot to answer for!

I've found a 14 incher on the 'bay, if that's any help?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kennedy-14-3 ... rk:31f:0


----------



## nev (22 Jan 2019)

Thanks CC, thats the same make as the one from Cromwell but unfortunately needs to be a 16 incher as we sometimes need to file the inside of inch box section to remove the seam, and the lengths we use we need to go in from both ends with the 16. (and the customer won't pay the extra for seamless box)


----------



## flh801978 (22 Jan 2019)

If you have it sent to my local branch ( sheffield) i'll go and collect and pay and send it to you?

Ian


----------



## nev (22 Jan 2019)

Thank you Ian, most kind of you. Going to keep trying for a day or two to locate one but if all else fails I may well be in touch.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (22 Jan 2019)

May be a bit of a fiddle, but a length of 1/2" square bar, a bit of coarse flat file and a goodly dob of epoxy or similar might make a lash-up 'deep access' file if all else fails....


----------



## Inspector (22 Jan 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TSUBOSAN-Ste ... :rk:2f:0

Your eBay, Japanese, turnip, second and smooth, free shipping, 2 to 3 weeks delivery, but hold on to your hat. 58 pounds.

Pete


----------



## SteveW1000 (23 Jan 2019)

G & M tools or Home and Workshop Machinery might have some in stock. Number of secondhand tool dealers also buy in new old stock. Can't think that many of their customers are looking for 16" files.


----------



## AES (23 Jan 2019)

Blimey! As everyone's said, must be as rare as hens teeth that long these days.

Can only suggest you try either Nicholson, Vallorbe or Grobet for new (but I think you have to buy through a dealer). Links:

http://www.vallorbe.com/en-ch/products/files

http://www.grobetusa.com

http://www.crescenttool.com/

P.S. I see that Axi are dealers for Grobet files but doubt they have the complete range.

HTH


----------



## novocaine (23 Jan 2019)

We used to have something we called a seam ripper but it doesn't look like a real thing so maybe it was something we invented and gave it the name. 

Basically a piece of profile (pipe or box depending what we were ripping) normally about 12" long with 30 degree slice cut off one end that was the same OD as the ID of the piece we wanted to remove the seam from. on the back edge of the 30 degree was brazed a small carbide cutter that lined up with the seam. we usually took an offcut of the profile and cut it down to suit, box was easy, pipe was a bit more awkward as you had to slit it and then form it down but you could normally find something that already fit in the offcuts store.

you dropped it in to the profile with the tip of the cut to the back of the profile so it held it square, made sure the carbide tip lined up and wasn't overhanging the piece then drifted it down with a rather large hammer. 
no filing needed and took about 5 minutes to drift it through a few feet of pipe. We did make a posh one with a threaded rod to pull it though but you were limited on the size of box or pipe you could pull it through. 
ended up a with a few for different sizes of pipe and box section, took about 30 minutes to make the first then about 10 minutes to make the rest and was normally done by the grunt (which was me for the most part).


----------



## Inspector (23 Jan 2019)

Has your company ever looked into something like a Dynafile? With this one having a 24" belt it should reach in far enough to sand the ridge from both ends if needed. I know it isn't cheap nor are the bels and you need a hefty air supply but that is traded off in labour cost by being fast. It likely would have other uses in your shop too. First link is to the tool and the second is to the European site.

https://www17.dynabrade.com/view-product.php?mn=15360

http://www.dynabrade.com/dyn10/content.php?page=catalog

Pete


----------



## nev (23 Jan 2019)

Inspector":2gyof636 said:


> Has your company ever looked into something like a Dynafile? With this one having a 24" belt it should reach in far enough to sand the ridge from both ends if needed. I know it isn't cheap nor are the bels and you need a hefty air supply but that is traded off in labour cost by being fast. It likely would have other uses in your shop too. First link is to the tool and the second is to the European site.
> 
> https://www17.dynabrade.com/view-product.php?mn=15360
> 
> ...



I'd Love one but its taken me 3 months to convince the boss that just because the existing file is still in one piece does not mean it doesn't need replacing


----------



## Inspector (23 Jan 2019)

I know the type. Better not tell him about file sharpening services. You'll never see a new file as long as you work there. 

Pete


----------



## Rorschach (23 Jan 2019)

Sounds like you need a new file and a new boss.


----------

